# علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2021)

*علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد 


 علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد تبحثين عن علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد؟ في هذه المقالة على موقع عائلتي أكشف لك عن الوصفات المنزلية البسيطة ولكن الفعالة للتخلص من الحرارة المرتفعة.

في بحثنا عن ماهية الحمى اكتشفنا أنّها دليل نظام إنذار مبكر لجسمك، لذا من المهم أن تعتمدي علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد بشكل سريع في المنزل أوّلًا. في الحقيقة، تحدث معظم الحمى بسبب العدوى، لذلك يرفع جسمك درجة الحرارة عن طريق تحريك الدم من سطح الجلد نحو الجزء الداخلي من الجسم بدلاً من ذلك. فما هو العلاج المنزلي؟

علاج ارتفاع حرارة الجسم مع الشعور بالبرد
بدايةً، لمعرفة ما إذا كنت تعانين من الحمى، فأنت بحاجة إلى قياس درجة حرارتك باستخدام افضل جهاز قياس الحرارة أكان للصغار أم للكبار. انتظري لمدة 15 دقيقة على الأقل بعد تناول أو شرب أي شيء، لأن ذلك قد يغير درجة حرارة الفم ويسبب قراءات غير دقيقة. وفي حال، وجدت أن حرارتك مرتفعة أي ما يعادل 38 درجة وما فوق، اعتمدي العلاجات المنزلية التالي:

1.أولاً، انتظري: الحمى بحد ذاتها ليست مرضًا، إنها أحد عوارض الإصابة بمرض. لذلك، في الأساس، يمكن للدفاعات الطبيعية لجسمك في الواقع تقصير فترة المرض من خلال استجابتها السريعة وزيادة قوة المضادات الحيوية. يجب موازنة هذه العمليات الطبيعية مقابل الانزعاج الذي ينطوي عليه عدم معالجة الحمى الخفيفة والسماح لها بأن تأخذ مجراها.

2.الترطيب ثم الترطيب: عندما تكون حرارة الجسم مرتفعة، يتعرق جسمك ليبرد نفسه بنفسه. ولكن إذا فقدت الكثير من الماء، كما قد يحدث مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، فعليك شرب السوائل. اختاري الماء البارد، العصائر الغنية بالفيتامين سي أو الشاي. ومن المهم في هذه المرحلة، أن تبحثي عن افضل تغذية للطفل المريض ولأي شخص آخر في المنزل.

3.اعتماد الثلج: إذا كنت تشعرين بالغثيان لدرجة لا تسمح لك بالشرب، يمكنك أن تضعي الثلج في فمك. للتنويع، قومي بتجميد عصير الفاكهة المخفف في صينية مكعبات الثلج.

4.استخدامي كمادات مبللة: تساعد الكمادات المبللة الباردة على تقليل درجة حرارة الجسم. إذا بدأت تشعرين بالحرارة المرتفعة جدًا، فقومي بإزالة تلك الكمادات وضعيها على الجبهة والمعصمين والرقبة. 

5.مسكنات الألم: إذا كنت تشعرين بعدم الارتياح الشديد والألم في المتنقّل في جسمك، فتناولي مسكنًا للآلام الذي لا يحتاج إلى وصفة طبية، وذلك كل 6 ساعات.

6.تقليل اللباس: ذا كنت شديدة الحرارة، انزعي الأغطية والملابس الإضافية حتى تتبدد حرارة الجسم في الهواء. ولكن إذا كان لديك قشعريرة، فقومي بتغطية جسمك بغطاء رقيق.

متى يجب أن تتصلي بالطبيب؟
قد تكون درجات الحرارة التي تصل إلى 40 درجة أو أعلى خطيرة، خاصة إذا كنت تشعرين أيضًا بالمرض بسبب عوارض أخرى. لذا، راجعي طبيبك إذا واجهت واحدًا أو أكثر مما يلي:

صداع مع تصلب الرقبة
السعال الشديد أو القيء
ألم عند أخذ نفسًا عميقًا أو صعوبة في التنفس
ألم في الوجه
الطفح الجلدي
كدمات أو نزيف غير مبرر
الإسهال المستمر
إفرازات صفراء أو خضراء من الأنف*


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2022)

*شكرااا لمجهودك الراائع 
موضوع مفيد يارب تكون بخير استاذنا*


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 أكتوبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*موضوع مهم جدا*
*ومعلومات مفيده*
*شكراااااااااااا اخى النهيسي*​


----------

